# Whats the best 3 by 3 in your opinion?



## EliteCuber (May 19, 2020)

Poll down bellow! Plz vote! P.s. all the cubes down below are magnetic, just because the non magnetic ones are not as good.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 19, 2020)

Dayan Tengyun?


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

*adds 10000 Gan cubes*

*forgets both Tengyuns*


----------



## EliteCuber (May 19, 2020)

if you vote tengyun, reply to this post


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> if you vote tengyun, reply to this post



Filled up the poll with too many Gan cubes, eh?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

There’s only 5 GAN’s
And 7 Moyu’s


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 19, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> if you vote tengyun, reply to this post



Yep I vote tengyun.
Honestly tengyun V2 is worse


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 19, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> If u vote tengyun v2, reply here


Bloop.


----------



## Mischiiii (May 19, 2020)

TengYun V2 and GAN 356 X V2 but that’s not an option i guess


----------



## cuber314159 (May 19, 2020)

I vote DaYan tengyun v2M


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

WORM gang FTW!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> WORM gang FTW!


I'll do you one better
MYSTIC WRM gang FTW!


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Yep I vote tengyun.
> Honestly tengyun V2 is worse


Why?

Hey nobody can vote for GAN 356 X because you can't vote for the name of the poll.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Why?
> 
> Hey nobody can vote for GAN 356 XS because you can't vote for the name of the poll.


As it should be


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *adds 10000 Gan cubes*
> 
> *forgets both Tengyuns*


I think that he made a similar mistake that gan did where they just copy-pasted the same thing and then panicked so made slight alterations and got the green light.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

GAN: How do we make the public happy, and save money on plastic, while doing as little work as possible?
Also GAN: INTRODUCING!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> GAN: How do we make the public happy, and save money on plastic, while doing as little work as possible?
> Also GAN: INTRODUCING!
> View attachment 12221


Let me rephrase that
GAN: Our last cube was great and a lot of people loved the feel, but it was a little bit too small. How can we improve on the mechanism without doing anything?
Also GAN: INTRODUCING! (now with interchangeable magnets) THE GAN X!!!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 19, 2020)

Let’s get some more love for the Yuxin little magic!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Let’s get some more love for the Yuxin little magic!


Underrated cube, well it was underrated until TC made a magnetic one then it became almost everyone's main. Then the Huanglong came out and it feels like everyone Mained it for like only 3 weeks and then switched to something else.


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> As it should be


Oops meant X.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 19, 2020)

Tengyun v2


----------



## EliteCuber (May 19, 2020)

Alright, Whos part of the Worm gang?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> Alright, Whos part of the Worm gang?


WRM GANG WRM GANG WRM GANG HOO HOO WRM GANG WRM GANG WRM GANG HOO HOO *proceeds to violently thrash Tamborine*

Wait, does that make the WRm gang floor gang, and gan gang ceiling gang?


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 20, 2020)

Tengyun FTW


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 20, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> Alright, Whos part of the Worm gang?


I'm part of the worm gang for 4x4... but I hate the 3x3 worm.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 20, 2020)

Yes I am part of the 4 by 4 worm gang too


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> Yes I am part of the 4 by 4 worm gang too


Dont @ me but the 61mm GTS2 is better


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Dont @ me but the 61mm GTS2 is better


I like the GTS2 more as well, but the 61 mm is annoying, if they made it in 59 mm it would be great.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 20, 2020)

I like the worm better because it's fast but can withstand rough turning and it fits nicely in my hands.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I like the GTS2 more as well, but the 61 mm is annoying, if they made it in 59 mm it would be great.


I have _slightly_ bigger hands than normal (My football gloves are XXL) and I don't like how hard r and u moves are on the smaller 4x4s and causes a lot of lockups during centers and parity that I don't get on bigger 4x4s, 60mm is probably the smallest I can go without feeling like its too small


----------



## GAN 356 X (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Dont @ me but the 61mm GTS2 is better


I'd prefer the feel of the GTS2M, but the size of the worm is better


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Tengyun FTW


The irony


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 20, 2020)

I like my Valk Elite for 3x3 though I feel like there could be improvements. I use it mostly because of the spring customizability and I hated the feel of the Weilong WoRM


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Dont @ me but the 61mm GTS2 is better


*Get's @'ed*

Bruh there is someone named @ED sorry for the unintentional call out hehe


----------



## qwr (May 20, 2020)

I like my two "expensive" cubes: Cubicle Labs Little Magic M (light quick snapping turning with strong magnets and excellent corner cutting) and Pro Shop GTS2M (solid, very stable, smooth). 

I've kinda seen the Tengyun has a cult following. I'd like to try it out someday to see if it really is as smooth and quiet as rumor has it


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> I like my two "expensive" cubes: Cubicle Labs Little Magic M (light quick snapping turning with strong magnets and excellent corner cutting) and Pro Shop GTS2M (solid, very stable, smooth).
> 
> I've kinda seen the Tengyun has a cult following. I'd like to try it out someday to see if it really is as smooth and quiet as rumor has it


Trust me, It is. The feeling is so unique and worth checking out for only like 20 bucks. Its feel is kind of a pillowy and papery kind of thing but I don't think there is a feasible way to describe the feeling of it. OOTB it sucks because of too much lube but if you get one that is pre-setup it's very nice.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 20, 2020)

None of the above. MeiLong Premium A&M is the best cube.


----------



## qwr (May 20, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> None of the above. MeiLong Premium A&M is the best cube.



First time I've heard of this - is it only available from moyu store?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 20, 2020)

I suggest GAN354M V2 : Better Turning, Powerful!


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> First time I've heard of this - is it only available from moyu store?


MoYu store calls it Premium A&M, there's plenty of other stores that also sell a magnetized MeiLong though, but MoYu store is among the cheapest and their prices include shipping.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> First time I've heard of this - is it only available from moyu store?


magnetic meilongs aren't too hard to find


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> I suggest GAN354M V2 : Better Turning, Powerful!
> 
> View attachment 12238


Leave it to Lightake to jump in and advertise whenever someone talks about hardware


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 21, 2020)

qwr said:


> I like my two "expensive" cubes: Cubicle Labs Little Magic M (light quick snapping turning with strong magnets and excellent corner cutting) and Pro Shop GTS2M (solid, very stable, smooth).
> 
> I've kinda seen the Tengyun has a cult following. I'd like to try it out someday to see if it really is as smooth and quiet as rumor has it


I main a cubicle labs YLM. The tengyun is truly as quiet as we say. The magnets are significantly lighter than the labs YLM though. Since that snappy locked in feeling is what I like most about my YLM I only use the tengyun for casual solves or solving When people are around so I’m less obnoxious.


----------



## One Wheel (May 21, 2020)

The best 6x6 is the MGC. Everything else is a matter of opinion and setup.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 21, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> The best 6x6 is the MGC. Everything else is a matter of opinion and setup.


boi we are talking about 3 by 3


----------



## One Wheel (May 21, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> boi we are talking about 3 by 3


Talking about the best 3x3 is meaningless.


----------



## ProStar (May 21, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Talking about the best 3x3 is meaningless.



Good ol' One Wheel, always back to make people mad randomly. We'd get along well if we weren't on opposite sides of topics


----------



## qwr (May 21, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> magnetic meilongs aren't too hard to find



I know a lot of stores can magnetize and setup, but "Premium A&M" seems to refer to Moyu store setup


----------



## One Wheel (May 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Good ol' One Wheel, always back to make people mad randomly. We'd get along well if we weren't on opposite sides of topics


I'm not trying to make anybody mad, just pointing out that there is no one best 3x3.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> I'm not trying to make anybody mad, just pointing out that there is no one best 3x3.


Logic comes to save the day!

Also FYI this thread STARTED as an opinion-based discussion.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 21, 2020)

qwr said:


> I know a lot of stores can magnetize and setup, but "Premium A&M" seems to refer to Moyu store setup


That is 100% correct.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 22, 2020)

Bruh, u forgot the best 3x3, the weilong gts 1


----------



## MBCubes (May 25, 2020)

I would vote tengyun v2 but it wasn’t included :/

These are all of the relevant flagships on the market currently


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Tengyun V1, GTS2, and the Valk are great cubes, but not flagships. You also forgot Gan 356 XS/X/XV2(pick one) and the GTS3M


----------



## MBCubes (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Tengyun V1, GTS2, and the Valk are great cubes, but not flagships. You also forgot Gan 356 XS/X/XV2(pick one) and the GTS3M


I didn’t include gan cubes or the GTS3 on purpose because I hate all of them


----------



## Hazel (May 25, 2020)

MBCubes said:


> I didn’t include gan cubes or the GTS3 on purpose because I hate all of them


Just because you hate them doesn't mean others do too. The poll is useless without some of the key flagships.

These are all of the current flagship cubes from big companies. If I'm missing something, please let me know!

I've only tried half of these cubes myself (the TengYun V2 and WeiLong cubes), so I won't vote myself. I recommend abstaining from voting if you haven't tried all these cubes yourself, unless you have a really good idea of how much you would like them.

Please post your reasoning here too 

(The reason [Real] is in the title is due to the existence of a similar, less objective poll).


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Aerma said:


> These are all of the current flagship cubes from big companies. If I'm missing something, please let me know!
> 
> I've only tried half of these cubes myself (the TengYun V2 and WeiLong cubes), so I won't vote myself. I recommend abstaining from voting if you haven't tried all these cubes yourself, unless you have a really good idea of how much you would like them.
> 
> ...


I feel like there is a new poll about which cube you like best every single day or multiple times a day.

I like the Valk 3 M the best, but I voted for the Valk 3 Elite because out of those cubes I think it is the best. I haven't tried te XS, but I have owned the X, the 354, the SM and the UM and the only one I really liked was the SM. I am pretty sure based on other Gan cubes and reviews I have seen on the XS I would hate it.

Oh and I haven't tried the Dayan Tengyun V2 M, but I hope to be getting one soon.


----------



## chocool6 (May 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I feel like there is a new poll about which cube you like best every single day or multiple times a day.
> 
> I like the Valk 3 M the best, but I voted for the Valk 3 Elite because out of those cubes I think it is the best. I haven't tried te XS, but I have owned the X, the 354, the SM and the UM and the only one I really liked was the SM. I am pretty sure based on other Gan cubes and reviews I have seen on the XS I would hate it.
> 
> Oh and I haven't tried the Dayan Tengyun V2 M, but I hope to be getting one soon.


What do you not like about the XS?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

chocool6 said:


> What do you not like about the XS?


The really light feel, and the super low effort turning. Usually cubes that are like this I get a lot of catches with the corners.


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

There's already a thread for this that took off, although it has the same problem of having cubes that aren't flagships and not having flagships: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/whats-the-best-3-by-3-in-your-opinion.77502/


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 25, 2020)

I've seen like 4 of these today alone.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 25, 2020)

I haven't really solved with any of the other cubes, but from at least trying some of the others in competition both while scrambling and while hanging out, I feel like the GTS 3 or the WRM is probably the best flagship on the market right now.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 25, 2020)

I use the Thunderclap v3. Also, where is the MGC Elite?


----------



## Hazel (May 25, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I've seen like 4 of these today alone.


Whenever I see one, it's missing important cubes and including unimportant cubes.



BenChristman1 said:


> I use the Thunderclap v3. Also, where is the MGC Elite?


None of the Thunderclap cubes are flagships, but still an interesting choice  I added the MGC, thanks!


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 25, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Whenever I see one, it's missing important cubes and including unimportant cubes.


Yeah but it gets super cluttered to have 4 of the same thing on the homepage.


----------



## MarkA64 (May 25, 2020)

I feel that a well-set-up XS might be the best right now. That is not to say it can't be improved on. Reason: super stable and fast.

The Tengyun V2 is probably second best. WRM third.


----------



## sumtingwong (May 26, 2020)

Moyu weilong gts2 m, nothing beats how versatile this cube is. This cube can be good for normal 3x3, OH, and 3bld. This cube is also very easy to set up and already good ootb. The gts2 m also has a mid range price of 26.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 26, 2020)

Mischiiii said:


> TengYun V2 and GAN 356 X V2 but that’s not an option i guess


OOOOOF i forgot gan x v2 just because it sucks

BTW i didnt add the gan x and the weilong 1 because they are just outdated


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2020)

EliteCuber said:


> BTW i didnt add the gan x and the weilong 1 because they are just outdated


The Gan X was my main until about a week ago.


----------



## EliteCuber (May 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The Gan X was my main until about a week ago.


Whats your main now?


----------



## EliteCuber (May 28, 2020)

THE WORM IS WINNINGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Zubin Park (May 28, 2020)

Well I main the Gan X sooo...


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 28, 2020)

I'm gonna rank these cubes in order of how much potential they have as a puzzle (Only puzzles that I either own or have used)

1. GTS3/WRm Just fantastic overall performance, not to mention they respond extremely well to almost any kind of lube (Mystic is my favorite for both) They have amazing performance and are just overall balanced puzzles that could suit almost anyone with the right set up. Might be a little biased since my HM Mystic GTS3 and Mystic WRm are tied for my 2h main and the GTS3 is my bld main
2. Valk Elite: Former main of mine and favorite of many cubers. Stable but without sacrificing speed or performance. I would even go as far to say that this is tied with the valk for the most objectively reliable cube on the market.
3. Valk 3: See above. I used this cube as a main for almost 8 months until I got my elite. I love the feel of it but I still prefer the elite because its a little faster with similar setups
4. Qiyi Wuwei: Similar story to the valk elite, very stable cube but its not as stable. I love the feel and its like a combination of the GTS3 and the Valk 3x3s. Even the mech looks like a cross between them. Underrated cube and is an absolute steal for the price
5. MGC Elite: I have not spent a ton of time with this cube but it's great. Solid performance across the board with a feeling that is really nice and responsive.
6. RS3: People have strong opinions on this cube but I mained it for a while with an HM angstrom setup. It does not appeal to most cubers but I really enjoyed using it and made my first 3x3 final with this cube. It can be uncontrollable if you aren't used to it and it's a little heavy, but I still enjoy the cube.
7: MF3RS2: a stable and smooth cube that fits almost any turning style. I get great times on it and considered using it in competition but it's a little bit too slow. Aside from speed, I don't really have any complaints aside from a pretty bad pop I got on it one time.
8: GTS2: Very fast cube with good performance. I have 2 of them and the first one I got was my longest-standing main, it stood for 1 year until I got my GTS3. Has a very wide appeal to a lot of cubers and was the perfect feet cube (RIP)
9: Tengyun: The same story as the RS3, can be fantastic in the right hands but it's hard to use for most people. It's very useful as a travel cube though since it has a very quiet scratchy sound that doesn't bother anyone. The performance is good but it has its issues with stability and lockups (for me at least). The best thing about it is the feel. It's very satisfying to turn but its also hard to control it.
10: Huanglong. It's a decent cube that has been pretty much everyone's main for about a week until they switch to something else. The hardware is perfectly fine but if you buy it factory magnetic the magnets will fall out. The performance and stability don't have much to boast but the feel is nice and smooth at a great speed as well. I don't have many positive opinions on it but I don't have any negative ones either.
11: Gan cubes: I'm putting all of the gan 3x3s since the air in the same category since they all perform roughly the same since they all have the same design. Aside from me not liking gan since they have not done anything new with their cubes aside from GES and Magnets (Stolen from GuoGuan) in literal years. The only gan cube I have is the original 354 and after trying cubes at competitions it doesn't seem like I'm missing out on anything new. Just the same cube with a STUPID MATTE FINISH. They are very hard to control and the M slices are terrible. I don't know why people use their cubes aside from trying to flex. The stability leaves much to be desired and the cube deforms like crazy unless you make it so tight you cant corner cut well. The cubes are only able to be taken advantage of by a very small portion of the populations and if you are maining a gan cube, I would recommend trying something else just in case you have been hurting your times with an inferior product at a ridiculous price. Also side note, their smart cube hardware is good, but the software is absolutely awful.

TLDR, GTS3, WRm, and Valk line is best, gan is worst.


----------



## MBCubes (May 30, 2020)

chocool6 said:


> What do you not like about the XS?


It’s unstable and has bad cornercutting which is a really bad mix and it’s generally just overrated and way too expensive.



Sub1Hour said:


> I'm gonna rank these cubes in order of how much potential they have as a puzzle (Only puzzles that I either own or have used)
> 
> 1. GTS3/WRm Just fantastic overall performance, not to mention they respond extremely well to almost any kind of lube (Mystic is my favorite for both) They have amazing performance and are just overall balanced puzzles that could suit almost anyone with the right set up. Might be a little biased since my HM Mystic GTS3 and Mystic WRm are tied for my 2h main and the GTS3 is my bld main
> 2. Valk Elite: Former main of mine and favorite of many cubers. Stable but without sacrificing speed or performance. I would even go as far to say that this is tied with the valk for the most objectively reliable cube on the market.
> ...


I pretty much completely agree with you except I rank the wrm much higher than the gts3 since I love the wrm but I really don’t like the gts3


----------



## Daniel Arana | 2018ARAN08 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'll do you one better
> MYSTIC WRM gang FTW!


Yea the mystic wrm is pretty good its my main


----------

